# Best places to hunt snows



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

If you guys had to pick one place in North or South Dakota to hunt snows in the spring where would it be? We hunt over decoys 100% of the time and we are getting sick of the crowded well known places where every bird in the area is getting harrassed by jump shooters all day. :eyeroll: Looking for a few new areas to try out this spring.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would hunt in Aberdeen, SD. We hunted there last year And it was The Best. No hunters at all
Good luck hunting. How do you get a picture under your name.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

No hunters until they see this. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Nowski10, go into profile. Then go down to where it says Avatar. You can take a picture from off of your computer or one from off the internet. You just have to make sure the pic meets the size requirements.

Qwakwhaker883, you are probably right.  If you don't want others to know your favorite spots send me a PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Find your own birds and go during the week if you don't want to fight the crowds :eyeroll:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

There is alot of jump shooters around Aberdeen and not many decoyers except in the spring.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I hear Medora, ND is the place to be! Hundreds of thousands of birds and no pressure! :lol:


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yep, i hear anywhere west of the missouri is a good bet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: :lol: 
for sure :lol:
best deeking i have ever had over there


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

There is word of about 15 thousands and growing snow geese inbetween dickenson and medora.. i'm headed out that way on the 18th. :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

heard from a bud in beach that theres a few showing up there!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Minnesota  Just kidding


----------



## BENELLI BRI (Jan 28, 2006)

I HAVE TO AGREE WITH BROWNDOG ON THIS ONE! :beer:


----------



## Lancer_EVO (Mar 25, 2004)

I hear that "the birds really don't like to come north until our group get done" @ least that is what it seems like last year. We stick around the 1-2 hour into North from MN. Sometimes theres some good driving, but when we find a field and ask to set up in, usually no prob. Landowners and farmers really nice out there. We also plan an extra day to scout since we do not live there. We have had some people that we got permission from in the pass give us a ring when they start seeing them come in though.


----------

